# Cornmorphs 2011 eggs and snakes as they hatch



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

*UPDATED 140711*

I have now started to add to the lists what snakes have hatched from each litter. I will only put them once the whole of each clutch has hatched.


I had started this on another forum, and thought it might not be a bad idea to put the thread here too.
This will show eggs as they have been laid, good or bad, with the expected outcomes, and my desired morph/morphs from each clutch.

so far we have the following eggs:- Male named 1st in each case.
I am not going to put all the % het outcomes or possible outcomes from poss hets etc, just the straight morphs.


*1ST CLUTCH*
Sulfur X caramel bloodred het amel poss het hypo.
12 eggs, 9 bad, 3 good.
1st time for this 3 year old female, male until now has been 100%.
Possible hatchlings:-
Caramel Bloodred,Sulfur

Objectives:- To produce a sulfur female.
I produced hypo sulfur last year with another pairing.
*OBJECTIVE DONE*

*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*0.1 SULFUR*
*0.1 CARAMEL BLOODRED.*


*2ND CLUTCH*
Plasma or hypo plasma poss het amel,stripe,anery and hypo if not **** X amel stripe het lavender. 
11 eggs, 3 bad, 8 good.
She always lays a small clutch of around 10-12.
Possible hatchlings:-
If no hets come out on the male side, then I expect normal and lavender only.

Objectives:- To prove out the male on if he is het stripe and amel or not.
*OBJECTIVE COMPLETE, TURNED OUT TO BE HET AMEL AND STRIPE*

*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*0.2 OPAL STRIPES*
*0.1 OPAL*
*1.1 AMEL*
*0.1 AMEL MOT/STRIPE*
*1.1 NORMAL STRIPE*


*3RD CLUTCH*
Normal pairing het bloodred, caramel, sunkissed poss het hypo.
19 eggs, 4 bad, 15 good.
1st time pairing for both.
Possible hatchlings:-
Normal, caramel, bloodred,sunkissed, caramel bloodred, sunkissed bloodred, sunkissed caramel bloodred, caramel sunkissed.

*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*2.0 honey bloodred
1.0 sunkissed bloodred
0.4 sunkissed
0.1 bloodred
1.0 caramel
1.0 caramel bloodred
3.3 normals*
Objectives:- A nice range here for me. I would be happy with sunkissed blood, or sunkissed caramel, sunkissed caramel blood would of course be the long shot.
*OBJECTIVE COMPLETE, WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO GET BOTH*


*4TH CLUTCH*
Snow stripe pair. The female laid 6 duds, then had to have the rest taken out.
so all duds, and she will be retired now.

*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*NO SNAKES*


*5TH CLUTCH*
The 5th clutch was laid today, going with the bad starting theme, there were 16 eggs, but only 4 good, maybe only 3 that will make it... so pretty poor. 
1st time female again, 4 year old.

Objectives:- keep back 1.2 or 1.3 if they all hatch at that ratio, grow on for future pairings.
*All went bad early. no babies from this clutch. *

*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*NO SNAKES*


*6TH CLUTCH*
Normal pairing. Both het lava, ice and bloodred, male proven last year het amel with another female.
15 Eggs,all good.
Possible hatchlings:-
normal, lava, blood,anery, lava blood, granite, ice, ice blood.
If the female is het amel, then avalanche lava becomes a long shot.

Objectives:- Lava blood, maybe an ice blood if I get lucky.
*OBJECTIVE PRETTY WELL DONE WITH LAVA BLOOD, ALSO AN ICE WHICH SEEMS HET BLOOD*
*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*
0.2 ANERY
1.0 LAVA
1.0 LAVA BLOODRED
0.1 ICE
1.1 BLOODRED
2.2 NORMALS
THERE WAS ALSO A KINKED LAVA. SO 11 GOOD SNAKES IN THE END.


**7TH CLUTCH*
Sulfur male to amel het caramel bloodred.
11 Eggs, all good. Very long though, like king eggs.
possible hatchlings:- 
amel, sulfur,fire, butter.

Objectives:- Keep back a female sulfur or two.
*GOT one female sulfur, so with the one in clutch one, that just about gives me what I wanted to start with*

*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*2.2 FIRE*
*3.1 SULFUR*


*8TH CLUTCH*
Sunkissed het anery, to female normal het sunkissed amel, poss het anery.
19 good eggs
Possible hatchlings:-
Normal, sunkissed.
Objectives:- Anery sunkissed. I did buy one, but it never turned up.
I have 5 of these females, last years one was proven not het anery, I have used 3 this year, so from the 5 girls at least one should produce anery sunkissed in time.
*OBJECTIVE COMPLETE* I produced 1.3 anery sunkisseds, so very happy with this outcome.
*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*1.3 Anery sunkissed
1.5 normals
2 anery and 6 sunkissed. Cant remember the ratios on the last 2.*


*9TH CLUTCH*
Plasma (or more likely hypo plasma), to hypo pewter female. 
8 Good eggs
Possible hatchlings:-
Bloodred
Objectives:- To prove out if the plasma male is a hypo or not.
*Objectives done. He is now het for hypo*

*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*2.2 Hypo bloodred
3.1 Bloodred*
1 of the hypo bloods seems to be paradox, it has lots of splattered black.

*10TH CLUTCH*
Inferno male to female Butter motley.
16 eggs
Possible hatchlings:-
all amels
Objectives:- to produce saffron motleys

*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*5.1 GOOD SNAKES.
7 WITH BUMPS OF KINKS, AND 5 THAT PROBABLY WONT HATCH.
QUITE DISAPPOINTING*


*11TH CLUTCH*
Lavender sunkissed male to blizzard female.
20 eggs, 18 of those good.
Possible hatchlings:-
all normals, doubt there will be any surprises in this lot.
Objectives:- Project.. produce, sunkissed morphs as opal, lav, amel, charcoal, blizzard etc.

*ENDED UP WITH THE FOLLOWING:-*
*10.6 NORMALS... PROJECT ON THEN.*

*12TH CLUTCH*
Blood het hypo, lav, st, amel anery. to hypo blood poss het lav, st, amel (his daughter).
she only laid one egg and has since struggled. so now to concentrate on getting the eggs out of her, they are going to be no good, but I want her to be ok.. so off to the vets.

*NOTHING FROM THIS GIRL*

*13TH CLUTCH*
Hypo lavender stripe poss het amel to female amel stripe poss het lavender. 
16 good eggs
possible hatchlings:-
at this point, all stripes as normals.
Objectives:- I am wanting to prove if male is het amel and if female is het lavender, this will answer that.
This girl is going on youtube tonight (21st april).. with eggs, and the day before giving it large trying to kill me.. so make sure you get a look.
*sO, one proved out and one didnt. The male hypo lav stripe proved out to be het amel, but the amel stripe hasnt proved out het lavender. I have 5 or 6 normal stripes out so far, there are clearly amels and the rest look like normals too.* 

*14TH CLUTCH*
Normal het lava, amel, blood, anery, to female amel het lava and anery.
15 good eggs.
Possible hatchlings:- did this last year..
amel, anery, snow, lava, ice, lavamel, snowmel.
Objectives:- I produced a snowmel last year that died, I would like to try again, also I want to keep a lavamel

*I need to update, but for now this clutch produced amel, lavamel, normal, lava, snowmel and an ice.*


*15TH CLUTCH*
Inferno male to normal het inferno girl. 20 good eggs.
Possible hatchlings:-
Normal, amel, sunkissed, amel sunkissed.
Objectives:- I want an inferno female or two. Had one last year from 2 clutches but she didnt make it.
*I may need to do some re checking after the 1st sheds, as I seem to have 9 female infernos.. I dont believe even I can be that lucky this year lol.* 



*16TH CLUTCH*
Cinder male to amel stripe.total dud out.
17 eggs, 17 duds..
1st actual eggs for both too, so we'll have to see how the other females do that have been with that cinder. I kept a male cinder back from last year, so if needed next year he will be a good back up, I hope.


*17TH CLUTCH*
Amber male lots of hets, to normal stripe poss het amber.
10 eggs, but female looks to have 2 left still.
Potential hatchlings:-
all normals, baring poss hets coming out.
Objectives:- to prove out this 8 year old female either way as het amber or not (caramel, hypo either)
*This clutch started 28th june, so far we have a hypo. so the female is either het or **** hypo, 300611 I have had another hypo and an amazing amber, so the female may be **** hypo yet, but obviosuly not **** caramel* 



*18TH CLUTCH*
MALE plasma, or hypo plasma, put to his mum who is blood het hypo lav. 
18 good eggs.
Potential hatchlings:-
bloodred, plasma.. 
Objectives:- hoping from another pairing that the male proves hypo plasma, so if that happens then i'll be keeping fingers crossed for a female hypo plasma or two.
*ended up with 14 babies, although 7 were out when My heat issue happened, so not sure on what will survive, and on previous attempts with this lot I found out after sheding that not all were what morphs I thought, so will wait for sheds before I update.Lost a plasma last night, I fear I will lose a few more of the ones that were hatched when the heat went mental 301106* 



*19TH CLUTCH*
Male anery motley het lavender, to female anery motley het hypo lavender
20 eggs, all look good but 2 are so small I just cant see them hatching, so for that I am saying 18 good eggs.
Potential hatchlings:-
Anery motley, moonstone motley (anery lav).
Objectives:- Looking to produce maybe a trio of moonstone motleys. These are unrelated, so babies will be 1st generation.
*This clutch started to hatch 28th june, one moonstone motley came out, but had 2 small bumps, there are a few more pipping..2 anery motleys out, and another pipping alongside a moonstone motley, have tried to get a picture but when I open the box they both go into the egg 300611.* 



*20TH CLUTCH*
Het hypo cinder bloodred pairing. 
laying right now, about 10 eggs so far, she laid 13 I think last year.
finished laying, 18 good eggs.
Potential hatchlings:-
normal, hypo, bloodred, cinder, hypo cinder, hypo bloodred, cinder bloodred, hypo cinder bloodred.
Objectives:- to produce a cinder bloodred, or long shot... hypo cinder blood.
*This clutch started pipping 28th june...so far I have had hypo blood, normal and what I think is a bloodred* 
No cinder blood then, but every other combo possible apart from hypo cinder blood lol.


*21ST CLUTCH*
Sunkissed lavender to female hypo stripe poss het amel and lavender.
She hasnt finished laying yet. But, I am hoping she proves out het lavender, so i then get a few lavenders het for sunkissed hypo and stripe. Another project to start, but this could be a real good one.
Potential hatchlings:-, all normals unless the female proves out het lavender.
Objectives:- wanting lavs het for st,hypo and sunkissed.. if not then all normals and another project.. downside is they all look on the dodgy side..
couple of bumpy lavs, but 2.2 normals.. so project on.


*22ND CLUTCH*
Bloodred het amel, anery, lav, stripe and hypo male, to female granite het st... then either het amel poss het hypo or the other way round on those last 2.
Ended up with a nice mix. blood, granite, hypo blood, avalanche, blood stripe, hypo blood stripe, fire, fire stripe.

*23ND CLUTCH*
Ambers, het bloodred, amel, anery. They had 10 eggs I think, 9 are ok now and due to hatch july 8th or thereabouts.. so NOW lol
still hatching as of 14th july.. got hypo butter, amber, amber anery and amber anery bloodred so far,


*24th CLUTCH*
One of the het inferno sisters, this is another bred to the sunkissed het anery. Trying to prove out if the female is het anery, and therefor hatch a few more sunkissed anerys. There were about 20 eggs, due to hatch around 13th july. 
just the 2 anery sunkissd so far, only 2 eggs to hatch now, as of 14th july.


*25TH CLUTCH*
Next my mega male blood het everything to an amel stripe. Not looking for anything too special, maybe a few amel stripes that will be het blood and poss het everything. Will have to check how many eggs there were, but they are due to hatch 26th july.


*26TH CLUTCH*
This was a butter motley female, she was initially mated to an anery caramel motley. so I would therefor get caramel motleys het snow. she didnt seem gravid, so I put her to my male sulfur. so I would then get butters het blood motley. I did this 2 years ago, and the snakes are amazing, so I would just increase the project if the sulfur proves to be the dad. Only 10 eggs, but massive. Due to hatch around 26Th July.


*27TH CLUTCH*
Hypo het anery, bloodred, motley pairing. The girl finally laid 9 eggs, 7 good ones. She was a real big girl too. I have a load of these already in a shared clutch with ash who lives locally. These will be due to hatch around 3rd/4th august.


*28TH CLUTCH*
This is my last full clutch. Ultramel het lavender caramel, to ultramel lavender. 18 eggs, a month or so in 17 look good.
Looking for a few ultramel lavenders.


*29TH CLUTCH*
Technically,. this isnt a clutch. I have about 12 eggs from 6 or 7 clutches, all due around the same time. mostly they are an odd egg from a 2nd clutch.
I missed pretty much all my double clutches, which actually isnt a bad thing..
I'm going to be busier than ever. should be looking at around 350-400 eggs in all.. I have had about 20 kinked or bumped babies, 7 were in one clutch, and most of the rest were from an incubator where it basically went wrong and I almost lost the lot. I also have had around 10 dead in egg, maybe a few more.
But my aim is to have around 300 or so good snakes.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Full update done, so all the snakes that have laid are now listed, pretty much.


managed to get the 50... and here they are as of 5th august

1:- normal
2:- blood
3:- amel
4:- opal
5:- caramel
6:- sunkissed
7:- normal stripe
8:- amel stripe
9:- opal stripe
10:- caramel bloodred
11:- sulfur
12:- Fire
13:- lava
14:- lava bloodred
15:- anery
16:- Honey bloodred
17:- sunkissed bloodred
18:- sunkissed anery
19:- hypo bloodred
20:- Ice
21:- Snowmel
22:- Amber
23:- Hypo plasma
24:- Plasma
25:- Inferno
26:- Hypo
27:- Moonstone motley
28:- cinder
29:- Lavender
30:- Ghost
31:- Ghost motley
32:- Hypo bloodred motley
33:- Hypo motley
34:- Granite
35:- Blood stripe
36:- hypo cinder
37:- Fire stripe
38:- Hypo bloodred stripe
39:- Avalanche
40:- Anery caramel motley
41:- Amber anery
42:- Hypo butter
43:- Amber anery bloodred
44:- anery motley 
45:- Cintrine
46:- Butter
47:- Hypo stripe
48:- snow
49:- Ultramel
50:- Ultramel lavender

Actually have a 51st, i just dont know what it is yet.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well, hit the 50th morph yesterday, ultramel lavender. will now pass 50 by either 1 or 2, not sure yet what the 51st morph is though.
Only have a few eggs left to hatch now, so should be complete within a few days.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I am pretty much done now, just a couple of corns left to hatch..
so all in all a decent year. Must have had close to 600 eggs in all, with around 200 duds. Then probably lost a load more as kinked or bumpy babies, ir non hatched, and others that were in egg bound snakes too... so that was probably close to 100 aswell.. so i ended up with around 300 or so good snakes..

and just for you all... a little youtube vid of the last clutch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skOPPcBBA7s


----------

